# aperture mode



## Siins (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello everyone im new to photography and i bought a nikon d3200 and i was in aperture mode  but was thinking i was in manual and i had my remote shutter release hook up and i was taking photos thinking i was in manual but was holding the shutter open for as much as 34 to 40 second will holding the shutter open like that in Aperture mode damage my camera?  I know this may sound like  stupid question but like i said im new and dont know any help will be appreciated. ...Thank you


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2016)

No. The worst you can do is run your battery down until it dies.


----------



## Dikkie (Sep 20, 2016)

No problem at all. 
It's called bulb mode.  The only way for long exposures, does not dammage the camerea.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Nov 26, 2016)

chill, buddy.  else, you will have more needless panic attacks!  the cameras are just about fool proof.


----------

